# JSOC Intelligence Brigade



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

A friend of mine tells me that the JSOC Intelligence Brigade (JIB) is recruiting.  I'm no longer affiliated with the unit so I'm not sure exactly what they're looking for, probably intel-series MOS's of all branches of service, male and female, grades E6 and above enlisted and O4 (or very senior, experienced, sharp O3s).  If you're interested, let me know and I'll put you in contact with the recruiter.

If you're a junior O3 (i.e. not on the list for O4) or below, or E5 or below, there probably isn't a slot for you.  If you have discipline/legal/security clearance issues you probably won't get picked up.  If you've never deployed, I won't even forward you the name of the recruiter so don't bother asking; get out there and do something before you even think about applying to a unit like the JIB.

I'm a founding member of this organization so I have  a vested interest in ensuring high-quality men and women join the ranks.  This is a SOF, joint, airborne-coded assignment and I guarantee that if you make the cut, it will be one of the most rewarding experiences of your intel career.  This isn't "entry-level" work so if you don't already have that level of experience, this assignment isn't for you.

And again, I'm not affiliated with the unit anymore, I'm posting this here to help facilitate the recruiting process and to try to help filter out the under-qualified.  If you have specific questions related to the JIB they're probably best answered by the recruiter, but you can post here or PM me and I'll see what I can do to help.

Good luck.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> If you're interested, let me know and I'll put you in contact with the recruiter.



Mara, I'm interested... could you make something for me?.... please... PM me....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Mara, I'm interested... could you make something for me?.... please... PM me....



Mike, you're hired ;)


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank godness... I thought you fired me after that post....;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lets keep this on topic please..


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry Irish


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I'm sorry Irish


 
No problem Mike.

Best of luck to anyone applying for a position.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> A friend of mine tells me that the JSOC Intelligence Brigade (JIB) is recruiting. I'm no longer affiliated with the unit so I'm not sure exactly what they're looking for, probably intel-series MOS's of all branches of service, male and female, grades E6 and above enlisted and O4 (or very senior, experienced, sharp O3s). If you're interested, let me know and I'll put you in contact with the recruiter.
> 
> If you're a junior O3 (i.e. not on the list for O4) or below, or E5 or below, there probably isn't a slot for you. If you have discipline/legal/security clearance issues you probably won't get picked up. If you've never deployed, I won't even forward you the name of the recruiter so don't bother asking; get out there and do something before you even think about applying to a unit like the JIB.
> 
> ...


 
May I ask, what level of Int experience is required for an interview? 35 MOS?


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a selection process or just a records scrub?
Brigade?  Doesn't sound very flexible (e.g. freedom to develop a hunch and work it)...or is it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes there is a selection process.  I'm not sure what it consists of because I was a plankholder and we didn't have it in place when I joined up.  Whatever it is now, it's probably not going to be public knowledge.

I never had more flexibility in my career than when I was with the JIB.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

Irish said:


> May I ask, what level of Int experience is required for an interview? 35 MOS?



Sorry Irish, didn't see your post before now.  Intel field is of course what they're looking for, this is a "varsity" level SOF assignment so they're looking for that level of experience.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting. Is it a desk job or is sunscreen required?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

lindy said:


> Interesting. Is it a desk job or is sunscreen required?



That's something the recruiter will probably be better able to answer for you.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Sorry Irish, didn't see your post before now.  Intel field is of course what they're looking for, this is a "varsity" level SOF assignment so they're looking for that level of experience.



Thanks Mara.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 24, 2011)

lindy said:


> Interesting. Is it a desk job or is sunscreen required?


Us intel guys spend so much time indoors that we always need sunscreen so we don't get sun burned by the desk lamps.


----------



## KingTomis (Jul 24, 2011)

The JIB was a great experience and is one of my main motivators for progressing my experience, knowledge and career. It will be several more years before I can contact the recruiter but it will happen eventually.

Ohh, and the burritos they sell outside the SCIF I believe on Wednesday mornings are worth the selection process alone.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2012)

Many of you have PM'd me about the JIB or about intel jobs in SOF in general.  I *think* I've now responded to all of them; if that's not the case, please hit me up again.  Sometimes things get lost in all the hate mail.  ;)


----------



## Matt7936 (Oct 3, 2015)

Marauder,
Could you PM me regarding JIB recruiting...I'm really interested.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 3, 2015)

Matt, I've been out of the game since 2009.  2012 was the last time my info was current.   You're better off asking someone else with more recent experience.


----------



## Matt7936 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Mara I appreciate it.  Is there anyone on here that might have some updated info on the JIB as far as contact info (name, email, phone etc...).  I would really appreciate it.  I'm really looking for a change of pace in my career.


----------

